# Improving joint compound taping skills



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I’ve got quite a few spots I need to tape before I can paint. I’ve struggled with taping in the past, so I usually hire a guy who gets it like “glass”. Or so he like to refer to it as such. He's not available until Saturday "maybe". From watching him, I’ve gotten better. But not glass. I’ve laid down 3 coats, and I’m about to lay down the 4th and hopefully final coat. I plan to sand (Random orbital sander with 80 grit connected to my shopvac). Is 80 the right grit?

I’m using a 6” cleanup knife, a 8” taping knife and a 12” taping knife. I use the green bucket of joint compound. On the last couple rounds I mix in some water and mix it with a paddle and drill. I scrap with my 6” knife b/w layers. I don’t sand b/w layers

What can I do to improve my taping skills? Am I doing something obviously wrong? How do i get rid of the bubbles that appear when taping? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

80 grit is way too coarse, especially on a power sander. I pole sand with 150. On the rare occasion that I power sand I use at least 200


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

you dont need to crown the coat if you see the bevel sides barely after it dries you have a decent coat flat


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

if you blew it and know so 80 grit will do just fine to buff it down, hold a straight edge over coated areas to see if your a superstar

use LED light at night to find scratches and what ever else jumps out, just be carefull at night my brother moore is a funny guy who runs around in a scarecrow out fit:yes:


----------

